# Harsh biting and no cuddles - changed attitude!



## ellieekt (Aug 17, 2020)

I got my beautiful black Cockapoo Cali a few weeks ago, she is 9.5 weeks old and very fluffy. The first few days/week I had her she was amazing, she loved cuddles and playing, I really couldn't fault her for anything and thought I was blessed with such a perfect puppy. Fast forward 1.5 weeks and she is now very bity to a point where it hurts, she locks on to my arm and it doesn't seem to be in a playful way, she also jumps in my face and tries to bite me, she is very loud now it is like we have a completely different pup and I am not sure why? 

She loves to play and follows me everywhere but if I even so much as stroke her I get a harsh bite and if I try to put her on my lap or next to me she just jumps down and walks away.

I have read a lot on here regarding biting so I guess that will go away in time but not sure what to do about the affectionate aspect, as I would love her to be more cuddly and friendly. I find myself losing my patience with her at times and I don't want to upset her so just want to find the best resolution.

She is eating fine, I give her Burns dry biscuits and a few spoonfuls of NatureDiet puppy wet food. She sleeps in a crate in my bedroom and sleeps right through the night til about 7am. She is almost toilet trained but does keep weeing and pooing indoors as well as the garden. 

Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She is a baby and play is much more important than cuddles to her at the moment - you need to carry toys with you all the time and redirect onto toys she can play with and try not to react when she bites you. The more you react the more she will do it as from her point of view it is fun.

Housetraining wise it is still early days, take her out when she wakes, when she has eaten, when she has ran around, when you see her sniffing and at least every hour whilst she is awake. Praise and reward when she gets it right and just ignore and clean up any mistakes.

My advice is book a 1-1 training session with a good reward based trainer to set you both on the right track https://apdt.co.uk/find-a-trainer/


----------



## ellieekt (Aug 17, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> She is a baby and play is much more important than cuddles to her at the moment - you need to carry toys with you all the time and redirect onto toys she can play with and try not to react when she bites you. The more you react the more she will do it as from her point of view it is fun.
> 
> Housetraining wise it is still early days, take her out when she wakes, when she has eaten, when she has ran around, when you see her sniffing and at least every hour whilst she is awake. Praise and reward when she gets it right and just ignore and clean up any mistakes.
> 
> My advice is book a 1-1 training session with a good reward based trainer to set you both on the right track https://apdt.co.uk/find-a-trainer/


That’s great advice thank you. I think it will improve much more when I am able to take her out for walks which will be next Thursday. At the moment I am playing with her in the garden and she loves playing fetch which tires her out and calms her down later on.

in regards to the biting I have read a few different things and other people say you should yelp when she bites to make her realise she is hurting you, I have tried that but no luck I think she thinks I am playing a game. I will make sure I replace my arm for a toy next time and I won’t react as before.

I am hoping to take her to puppy training I am waiting to hear back from a few places.

thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some pups will react to a yelp but lots think it is great fun so much better to try not to react at all and direct pup onto toys instead. I try to engage them with a toy before they start attacking me so they learn to look for the toy instead of me!


----------



## mrquincypoobear (Aug 12, 2020)

Sounds very very similar to us, our boy is 11 weeks tomorrow. We try and always have a toy to distract but just not always practical. We have moved to 'dog-crying' rather than saying 'ow' or 'stop it' in stern voice which seems to be helping. If standing we stop and put hands behind back. If sitting we stand up. 
We find 8-9pm at night he is most hyper. Hoping a short evening walk from tomorrow will help that


----------



## ellieekt (Aug 17, 2020)

So obviously today she has been an ANGEL! I am not sure what it is but I am not raising my voice or getting upset with her, I am being very playful with her and using my doggy voice lots which I think puts her in a much better mood.

I have used the toy tip and it has worked and she has only latched onto my arm twice today. I haven’t told her off for it I have pretended like it didn’t happen and seems to work fine!


----------

